# first sweater!



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at crocheting a sweater for Rosie...I think it turned out okay for my first....As you can tell from the pictures, she doesn't like her picture taken!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

VERY cute! The sweater and Rosie. Is that your own pattern? It is soo sweet. Would you like links for others for variety? I crochet too and I am sure that I have some free pattern links for dog sweaters and dresses too, I think, saved that I could locate for you. Just let me know. They are great to get creative with and also use up scraps.  It is wonderful for a first attempt! I wouldnt know it was a first if you hadnt said.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks!, but no the pattern isn't mine.....I found a free one online. Let me know if you'd like the link for it. 

And that'd be great if you had any links


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

It's terrific! Certainly doesn't look like a first try!! Rosie, however, looks less than impressed LOL


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are the links. I cannot wait to see your results! Do you use knifty knitters? They are very simple to use. I found that link in here, but I will put it on here anyway.

http://www.geocities.com/dress_your_chi//basic.html

This one has TONS of links for all kinds of crochet pet things.

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/pet_items.php

This is the knifty knitter one

http://lindasloomroom.blogspot.com/2006/02/knifty-knitter-chihuahua-or-small-dog.html

this one has some crochet patterns too

http://www.bellaonline.com/subjects/7376.asp

have fun!:daisy:


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

oh boy I can't wait to look through these! Thanks so much. I would love to see some of your work


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I will try to post some pics tomorrow. Gotta get up early in the a.m. I drive a schoolbus.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww nice! reminds me of cereal for some reason...not sure why?


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Whta great job you did. Very cute


----------

